# NFL Sunday Ticket without Phone Line?



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a friend that wants to get NFL Sunday Ticket, but uses a cell phone as his primary phone at home. 

I know this has been discussed before on here, but I have done a number of searches and haven't come up with enough information to know if it is possible.

I think he is even willing to activate a phone line for an initial install. However, if he then disconnects the phone, will Sunday Ticket stop working?

Also, is there anyway to get the service activated with no phone line at all, or at minimum will he need to get a phone line activated before starting his service with DirecTV?

Thanks


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

sunday ticket won't quit working w/o the phone line as far as I know


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

I think it is a scare tactic to get you to have a phone. I did not have phones on mine last year and still worked fine with sunday season ticket. I just ordered it last night so we will see. Wanted to see the jets game and forgot it was not sunday. 

Read this: http://www.local6.com/problemsolvers/9164122/detail.html


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a hard time believing what those installers have stated.. in fact I have a hard time trusting many installers. I can't count how many times I've been lied to by an installer just so they can by pass policies and not perform their jobs appropriately. That's not to say that there aren't trustworthy installers but I've only encountered a few. Being an employee of directv it is not required that I lie to my customers to scare them into running a phone line. In fact it's required that I explain to customers why a phone line should be connected. But to answer your question.. nothing will happen to the NFL if the phone line is disconnected.


----------

